# Sneak Peek ( Villanelle)



## Nellie (Jun 25, 2017)

Mesmerized by her angelic face
the beau gazed into her bluish eyes,
fixated, he hoped he could embrace.

Secretly enticed, he allows space,
wise enough to camouflage his lies,
mesmerized by her angelic face.

She cringes while in this creepy base
unaware of her untimely demise,
fixated, he hoped he could embrace.

Now wondering, is this a sneaky chase?
She silently renders a surprise,
mesmerized by her angelic face.

She retrieves some pepper spray, lovely mace,
while he persistently connives,
fixated, he hoped he could embrace.

As with life, there is a time and place
to peek through by transparent disguise,
mesmerized by her angelic face
fixated, he hoped he could embrace.


----------



## Firemajic (Jun 26, 2017)

The repeating lines gives this a dark, subtle tension that I find intriguing...


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Jun 26, 2017)

I like it, Nellie. Multilayered and faceted with more than one facet of tension. 

Very original. Cool!


----------



## Nellie (Jun 27, 2017)

Firemajic said:


> The repeating lines gives this a dark, subtle tension that I find intriguing..



That is what a villanelle is supposed to do, repeat lines to add suspense to the poem. Thanks for reading.


----------



## Space Cadet (Jun 28, 2017)

Nellie said:


> Mesmerized by her angelic face
> the beau gazed into her bluish eyes,
> fixated, he hoped he could embrace.
> 
> ...




I really like this poem.  Would like to know more about the him and her in it.  Excellent read.  Sometimes I like to rewrite portions of poems when I critique.  I hope this doesn't seem like I'm defacing your work or suggesting one version over the other.  I just like to provide a different arrangement of words to ponder, when I feel inspired by the poem.  Thank you for the inspiration.  And thank you for sharing.  -- Wesley  

Mesmerized by angelic face
the beau gazes into bluish eyes,
fixated, he hopes for her embrace.

Secrets entice, allows her space,
wise enough to camouflage lies,
mesmerized by angelic face.

Verse here ending in, "he hopes for her embrace"

No time to wonder down a sneaky chase.
Her silent renders surprise,
mesmerized by angelic face.


----------



## CrimsonAngel223 (Jun 28, 2017)

So spiritual reading it, thanks for the piece Nellie.


----------



## Nellie (Jun 28, 2017)

CrimsonAngel223 said:


> So spiritual reading it, thanks for the piece Nellie.



I'm not so sure what you mean by "spiritual" because anything spiritual certainly was not on my mind when I wrote this.

 It is about a man stalking a woman after their first date. He was mesmerized by her, therefore he wanted her all for himself, at all cost. She finally realizes he is a stalker and gets rid of him with pepper spray.

Partially, a true story for me.


----------



## sas (Jun 28, 2017)

When my step-granddaughter went to college I gave her a stun-gun. Legal where she was. She didn't even take it. Idiot, but was lucky. I went to a university in the inner city of Detroit. Wish I had had one.


----------



## Nellie (Jun 28, 2017)

What an Idiot to not take a stun gun when one is given to you! Glad you survived the inner city of Detroit without a stun-gun! Wow! I once lived in Memphis and there was NO WAY I would go into the inner city of Memphis by myself.


----------



## sas (Jun 28, 2017)

I don't write villanelle, so could only comment on theme. I tried to write one ONCE. Didn't succeed. Threw it in the round file.


----------



## Space Cadet (Jun 29, 2017)

Stun guns and guns scare the living ... out of me. 

I heard a comedian say once that if a regular civilian can detect the difference between being maced and being pepper sprayed, he/she has some issues, for lack of a better word.  

I know you stated to CrimsonAngel that this is partially autobiographical.  My take on the piece is/was that both characters were somewhat enjoying/embracing their roles as victim and self-established stalker (subsequent psycho).  I suppose "She cringes while in this creepy base" sounds like a dingy basement or skeevy club to me that she enters, and I feel that she is _completely_ aware of her possible demise.   This angle ultimately kept me intrigued/reading.  I often wondered who was enjoying the "sneaky chase" more.   

I found a few more poems in this style (that I didn't know the name of), so thank you much, Nellie!


----------

